# external features of high flyers



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

How to find the flying capability of a pigeon with its external appearance ?


----------



## Prince (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Anand this is a long debate but u shd look for these basic qualities in a high flier

*1 - strong and athletic body
2 - long and silky feathers
3 - tail shd be short and tightly closed
4 - small sized eye pupil with protective circle around it ( it helps pigeon to fly in severe sunlight )
5 - broad and wide chest
6 - tight vent bone ( it can be wider in hens )
7 - legs shd be long, blackish and dry*


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Which breed?


----------

